# Rooster?



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Do I have A rooster? And what breed? We got 5 chicks from rural king around Easter. So far I know I have 1 rooster 3 hens but I'm confused about this one. It looks like a rooster to me but it doesn't crow like the other or seem interested in the hens and I can't see spurs coming in like the other.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Roosters I believe all have spurs, so it is most likely a hen. The tail feathers aren't showing up like a rooster would either. .


----------



## teejae (Jan 21, 2013)

is it young? Looks like a Rooster to me,teejae


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm no expert, but i'd say it's a Golden Laced Wyandotte rooster.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he looks like our Barney, I vote rooster : )


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

He is about 4 months old.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

IMO he's definitely a rooster. See how his neck feathers are pointed?

Not sure on breed, though I think Golden Laced Wyandotte is probable.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What about no spurs?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

http://www.google.com/search?q=gold...gHqPsyQG3_oD4Ag&ved=0CDEQsAQ&biw=1024&bih=561

Looks like you got yourself a Golden Laced Wyandotte Rooster.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

An easy way to tell would be to wait a year from hatching date. If it's not crowing and trying to mate by then separate it and see if it lays eggs.


----------



## Billythegoat (Feb 11, 2013)

It is a rooster because it has what is called sickle feathers. The pointed rump feathers. Hope this helped.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

KW Farms said:


> I'm no expert, but i'd say it's a Golden Laced Wyandotte rooster.


That is correct  Very nice  I breed BLRW's...great breed


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

He will probably grow spurs as he gets older, but spurs or not, he's def. a rooster.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

NY goat mom, cute chickens!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Frosty1 said:


> NY goat mom, cute chickens!!


Thanks


----------



## montanadolphin (Jun 18, 2013)

Definitely a rooster, you can tell by the pointy feathers


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks y'all! He has actually started crowing since I posted this and has went through a growth spurt. He's huge!! And so pretty & shiny!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Here he is. The pictures really don't do him justice!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

He's so handsome!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Dayna said:


> He's so handsome!


Thank you!!


----------

